# Why doesn't Browning provide a BuckMark 22 pistol lubrication guide?



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I have some Kahr 9mm pistols and Kahr provides instructions with drawings exactly where to lube and where NOT to lube. The BuckMark manual is poor in this regard. Does anyone have such detailed info for newbies to the BuckMark 22 pistol?


----------

